# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first true planted trial



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Just to share some photos.




























Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Just to share some photos.




























Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Pedro,

Very, very nice! Quite beautifull, muy bonita!

How long has that tank been up and running?


----------



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi! thanks for your comments...

It's been assembled somewhere in the beginning of 2004. Let me see... I have a log somewhere in another forum.
Filled up with water in 20/01/2004
Finnished the lighting hood in 29/01/2004
Running since then









Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, just since January! It has shaped up nicely.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

What species of plants are those? Some I don't recognize.

Beautiful, by the way.


----------



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi, these are the plants in the aquarium right now. There's also a tiny bit of V. dubyana that's forming from the logs.

Lysimachia nummularia "Aurea"
Hetenantera zosterifolia
Eleocharis sp.
Hygrophyla corymbosa "Compact"
Echinodorus x ozelot "Red"
Ludwigia arcuata
Micranthemum umbrosum
Sagittaria sp.
Cryptocoryne balansae
Glossostigma elatinoides

plus

5 Caridina japonica
12 Palaeomonetes sp.
6 Otocinclus sp.
3 Crossocheilus siamensis

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Robert Excuse me!

But...I already said here that we portuguese don't speak spanish...









"muy bonita" doesn´t exist in our Portuguese language.
sorry...

"Muito lindo" or "muito Bonito" are the correct form!









But I totaly agree with you Robert!
Muito bonito!

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

WEll thats what I get for trying to be bi-lingual!


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

No problem Robert!

Your spanish might be better than my english!









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I doubt that very much!









Anyways... Pedro, its very nice to see your tank and I hope you will post here more often now!


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro (May 10, 2003)

Hi pessoALL,

António Vitor, 
Aqui no Brasil temos o mesmo problema, LOL... sempre alguém tenta ser simpáticos se comunica em Espanhol (pela tentativa cordial eu dou até um desconto, pois isso é raro hehehe)...

Pedro,

Seu tanque é belíssimo, quais as suas dimensões? 

Obrigado,


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Obrigado Alex!








temos de dar o desconto...

Alex is refering to the usual mistake that allmoust everybody do...
(it's not only you Robert...)

thinking that in Brazil and Portugal the spoken language is spanish.
I remember a animated walt disney film, something about brazil...
yap all the signs were in spanish...









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## ancientpimp (Jun 2, 2004)

love the aquascape! beauty!


----------



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi all thanks for the comments, even if in spanish








The tank size is 60 x 30 x 30 cm
54 liters / 12 gal gross capacity

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Alex, are you and Antonio laughing at me? !!







I am going to have to get a Portugeese dictionary!


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

We are not laughing at you Robert!

but why not..buy a portuguese dictionary








I think portuguese is still the fifth more spoken language in the world, spoken in...8 countries. So it's a good investment!
The biggest and more economic powerfull country in latin america speaks Portuguese!

more if we count some indian portuguese territories (the language is getting extinct in there), some malaysian still speak portuguese (only a few dozen people it's dying in there also), Macau (in china), allmoust every southeast Asian language have some rented portuguese words...

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Portu-geese?
is that a mistake or a joke?
geese...
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/poultry/geese/

maybe you were the one laughing at us...


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mr PCB, you've got a beautiful tank. As one of the resident Portuguese members here (born in Macau)I wanted to welcome you and wanted to add a tad more to Antonio's comments. 

My mix of Portuguese is from my fathers side contains the parts from Goa, India and Macau, China. Also one of my ancestors settled Mozambique and the old capital city was named after him, Lorenso Marques (my sir name). 

One good thing about being such a mutt (English term for mix, usually refers to dogs) is having the most interesting blends of food styles. There are many dishes that are a combination of Portuguese/Indian and Portuguese/Chinese. The new wave of high fashion food is called "fusion" and is termed as a blend of Asian and European flavours. I attended a high brow dinner termed as a "fusiion experience." Well it was the same old food I ate growing up, lol, but at the cost of $300 per person, ouch. That the beauty of being a Portuguese mutt, lol.


Regards,
Carlos Marques


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Everyone is a mutt Tenor!

-anglo
-saxons
-celtics
-little portion of roman blood 
-vicking blood

equals anglo-saxon mutt








of course more on the celtic blood...

Portuguese are also mutt!
-celtics (the most predominant like in UK)
-A little north african blood (berbere blood not arab...







)
-some visigoth blood
-some roman blood more than in the UK

well mixed and voilá...
the portuguese mutt

hehehe

Celtics (at least in my perspective) are people from the Ice age Iberian refugee, that after this period colonized all the western europe.
those who produced stonehenge, and other megalithic monuments in all europe...
some in portugal..









You need apple quicktime installed to see this
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos.QTVR/Evora.VR/Meglithic/Cromeleques/Cromeleque01.html
http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos.QTVR/Evora.VR/Meglithic/Anta-Zambujeira/Corredor.html
http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos.QTVR/Evora.VR/Meglithic/Anta-Pavia/Pavia01.html
http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos.QTVR/Portalegre.VR/Megalithic/Antas_Ordem/Ordem01.html
and many more...

of course there is more to portugal than megalithic monuments...
http://www.360portugal.com/Distritos.QTVR/Leiria.VR/Patrimonio/Batalha/Imperfeitas1.html

If you want to see more of Portugal go here:
http://www.360portugal.com/new_intro.html

Sorry MrPCB and Robert, if I am going away from the main subject (mrPCB aquarium), hope you forgive me..









Regards!
António Vitor


----------

